# Bachmann Heisler Information



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I have unpacked my Bachmann Heisler and discovered it will not operate. Does anyone know where I can get the Assembly Drawings for this loco? I have contacted Bachmann and they just referred me to their web site which doesn't have the drawings. Thanks


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe you'll be able to find what you're looking for here.









George Schreyer's - Bachmann Heisler Tips[/b]


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for pointer to the web site


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

I would suggest removing one truck at a time and ensuring the trucks operate well. Often the problem is the connection betwen the main body and the trucks. Rather easy to do. There are several on the bachmann board that can help you with the screws that need to be removed (they are on the side of the locomotive frame above the trucks)

Stan


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

We used to get BachLocos in that wouldn't run. We'd find the nmra/LS switch inside the smokebox door was factory mis-set to the middle. Before you pull the trucks, look there. 
Plus, since it's a 4-wire connector....4 spring loaded pins to a 4-segment PC board contact......how is removing the trucks going to tell you if they run? 
Yes, if you know which segment to apply power to. 
The big PC board in the coal bunker....remove the top to see it. 
All mine have been gutted, but the motor/track pickups are along one side. Remove the screws, lift the board, remove the mount underneath it, you can see the wiring colours from the rear contact assembly and trace. 

I would bet switch is set wrong, or wiring is kaput. Never happens, I know. 
All it takes is one wire broken off the switch or the board for the polarity switch and you're done. 

Do you have headlights? 
Flicker? 

That will tell you if power is getting to the PC Board in the tender. 

Smokebox front pulls out from the bottom and pivots up on the handrail...if I remember. So you can see if any wires are broken off the switch, but do that last. 

Welcome to the wonderful world of Bachmann Quality Trains. 

TOC


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions to debug the problem. Upon some additional investigation, I suspect someone attempted to open the smoke box door by pulling on the side, like most of the other Bachmann engines. I may have been the one who broke the polarity switch, although I did purchase from a local hobby shop who liked to open all the new stuff and examine it for damages and just to look at it. The loco is over 10 years old and was only taken from the box when I initially received it and a few weeks ago. The polarity switch has broken away from the PCB. I have sent an email to Bachmann about replacement parts or repair. As usual, still waiting on a reply.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Can you post a photo? I may have a unit in my stash. 
All that stuff comes out as useless in radio/battery conversions. 
I end up with two switches, a circuit board, 15+ feet of wire, and all sorts of other bits on the workbench when done. 
I usually put the bits in a ziplock bag and store them...along with the big boxes full of failed Shay truck parts. 
If I had a photo, it might be easier to identify. 
TOC


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Are you certain the switch pulled out of the PCB? Or is the switch simply separated from the backside of the smokebox front? 
Notorious in several series of locos for the screws to pull out. Longer, bigger screws, but be careful. 
If the switch is attached to the PCB, make sure the slider is all the way one way. Try it. If no go, move the other way and try it. 
I just went out into the dead line and looked at a junker, so I know what the switch and PCB look like. 
I shall attempt after morning errands to see what I've got. 

TOC


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

First box, two of them, in hand. 
Switch, two diodes, PCB and wires. 
If that's what's wrong, PM me your address, I'll mail both of these to you. 
TOC


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I guess not. I'll throw them back in a box.


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I have been away from the computer for a couple of days. The endless rains in these parts finally stopped and there was lots of outside work and painting the needed to be done. The polarity switch was broken loose from the PCB. I appreciate the offer of the parts. One of my problems was the complete lack of assembly drawings for the Heisler and I was adverse to just start removing screws. I was hopeful that Bachmann could provide the drawings but got no help. Finally put the thing in the box and shipped to Bachmann. It will be interesting if they can repair the loco.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

No help. I know. 
The wires are still on this. What you do is pull the smokebox front up, unscrew the switch.....pull the PCB and harness out as far as you easily can, then compare wire locations (NEVER trust Bachmann to be consistent in wiring colours), chop and splice into the new part one wire at a time, making sure the wires go to the same locations on the PCB. 
Not hard. 
It's been a while since I did one...my last one, I think was a conversion to a Vulcan Duplex, of all things. 
If you need it, I'll send you two...cost of shipping is all. 
The parts have no value to me..that's why I have boxes of them, for folks who need them. 
TOC


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I just turned notifications back on for this contact.


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

Don't mean to hijack this thread, but I was able to get back to the bench and look at a non-operating 0-4-0. It appears that some thing happened to the electronics in the engine. The engine is was running on my new DCC system, but the engine did not have a decoder. Compared to e-bay prices, it doesn't seem worth shipping the loco back to Bachmann for repair. Does anyone have, or know where I can get, the PCB/electronics for a Spectrum 0-4-4?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By hunteman on 30 Aug 2013 06:57 AM 
Don't mean to hijack this thread, but I was able to get back to the bench and look at a non-operating 0-4-0. It appears that some thing happened to the electronics in the engine. The engine is was running on my new DCC system, but the engine did not have a decoder. Compared to e-bay prices, it doesn't seem worth shipping the loco back to Bachmann for repair. Does anyone have, or know where I can get, the PCB/electronics for a Spectrum 0-4-4? 
Okay....I give.
You have what? an 0-4-0 or an 0-4-4?
It was running on your new dcc system....but it doesn't have a decoder?

Is this an old 0-4-0 Porter?
Is this a newer 1:20 0-4-0 Porter?
Is this a 2-4-4T Forney missing the lead truck?
Is it a dyslexic 0-4-4, and really a 4-4-0 American?

Which vintage?

I have lots of junk boards and electronics....but why do you need it? You can wire direct.

TOC


----------

